# what will brighten a discoloured white washbasin



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi anyone know of any non abrasive cleaner/ product which will restore our van's bathroom basin?
Thanks


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*cleaner*

Greetings,

Depending on how bad the basin is you may need a mild abrasive cleaner like Cif, or I have used T cut in the past, once it is back to normal just use a kitchen cleaner like 1001 or Stardrops regularly.


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*whitening basin*

Many thanks Pete, have thought about the paste which someone recommended for taking the scratches of glass. Your tips are certainly woth a go, and thanks for replying

Bar


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

You might like to try good old fashioned washing powder and hot water - as hot as the sink will stand - this works quite well but is pretty dependant on the temp of the water, so be a bit careful!

Boskybee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sink*

Hi

I use a dishwasher tablet in a sink full of warm water.

Russell


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*brighter white*

T cut!! will do it with a damp cloth !!!(wet)


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

bar said:


> Hi anyone know of any non abrasive cleaner/ product which will restore our van's bathroom basin?
> Thanks


hi cillitbang

whys this in the swift section when you have a hymer :?:

ray


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

What about that stuff that cleans Upvc window frames?????? :?:


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

Saruman said:


> bar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi anyone know of any non abrasive cleaner/ product which will restore our van's bathroom basin?
> ...


Yes well spotted but who ever heard of a Hymer with a fault??
Bar.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

bar said:


> Saruman said:
> 
> 
> > bar said:
> ...


yep :lol: :lol: like it.... i must get one

ray


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

try bicarbonate of soda in a smooth paaste, works on stainless or plastic
Noel


----------

